# Danish group



## freiesleben (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi all, 

I really like this forum and to be a part of it, I would therefore like to know if I am allowed to make a Danish Group in here where language would mostly be Danish, or is it strictly in English(I totally understand if that is the case). 

Pleased to hear

Soren


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 19, 2015)

Soren,

The groups are designed to get people from the specific areas and such together. But we want everyone on the forum to be able to join any group if they are interested and if the language is Danish this would exclude alot of people or make them use google translate alot.

Ill talk to the other admins about this and get back to you but I believe the answer will be yes you can have a group but the language needs to be english.

Ill be in touch.

Brian


----------



## freiesleben (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks Brian, I also understand if it should be kept in English, which I respect as well, and am doing already. Only reason why I was asking is because there might be some old fellows, who are not willing/able to do it in English(but there are a lot who would do it in English as well). 

All the best

Soren


----------

